# 6 Band EQ Mods



## andluth38 (Nov 1, 2021)

I would like to know if there are are any ways to modify the 6 band EQ.  Change the frequency of a knob?  Quiet component recommendations?


----------



## Funnel (Nov 1, 2021)

You can change the frequencies on the eq pedal. Here’s a gyrator eq calculator link http://www.muzique.com/lab/gyrator.htm

For each frequency range there are two caps and two resistors. Adjusting those will adjust the frequency. if you look at the schematic pot 6 c5, c6, r10 and r11 set the frequency.  
I’m sure someone else will chime in with quality component recommendations.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jan 6, 2023)

Crosstown Traffic






						6 Band EQ formula?
					

So, let’s say I wanted to change the frequencies on some of the pots for the 6 band eq. What would be the formula if I wanted to use a freq that’s higher or lower?




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

